# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Σταθεροποίητης τάσης

## Nikolas680

Καλησπέρα σε ολους τους φίλους. 
Θα ήθελα την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας όσο αφορά τις γνώσεις σας πανω στο προβλημα μου. 
Εχω στο κατάστημα μας προβολεις led 6*50watt + 6*20 watt και άλλους 3*100 watt. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι καίγονται τα chip των προβολέων με συχνότητα ίσως και 3 την εβδομαδα. Εχω βαρεθεί να αλλάζουμε chip. Μου είπαν και εβαλα σταθεροποιητή τάσης fulda 1500va ψηφιακό αλλα έστω και με δυο προβολεις συνδεδεμένους πανω του βγαινει overload και τους βγαζει εκτός δηλαδη σαν να του εχω βαλει πολυ φορτίο πράγμα αδύνατο αφου ειναι το 1/10 της ονομαστικής του αντοχής. 
Έχετε κάποια ιδέα του τι μπορω να κανω ώστε να λυθεί το προβλημα μου;
Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή. 
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## katmadas

Οι προβολεις κινεζικοι ειναι?ποιοι ειναι?
Τα led που βαζεις κινεζικα ειναι?

----------


## Nikolas680

Ειναι v-tac η εταιρια τους και όλοι μου εχουν πει οτι ειναι καλοί. 
Τους εχω και στο σπίτι πανω απο 1 χρόνο χωρίς προβλημα.

----------

